# DCC system and computer control for the garden/advice needed



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a newbie and have been planning/thinking out the garden layout for the last year. Hoping to start laying track this spring. I would like everything to eventually be computer controlled. I did buy a Digitrax Empire Builder but now have second thoughts. The cab control is very funky and from what I see on the list is lots of problems/confusion for the newbies! The NCE system seems to have a cab that is a lot more up to date, but still leaves lots of questions!
Any thoughts, commnts would be greatly appreciated.

Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Len, didn't you say you are going to use aluminum rail? 

DCC does not need the "pristine" track conditions that it used to 10 years ago, but good conductivity is important nonetheless. 

I much prefer the NCE over the Digitrax cabs, menu driven, easy to see in the sunlight, many options, very compatible, etx. 

You will get all kinds of opinions.... read the DCC section on my site to get started. 

I do use NCE and have considered using others, but every time I keep coming back to NCE. 

Greg


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Greg,
NCE is where I am leaning towards but I do have to get a better handle on the bus control. I'll be needing lots of boosters at 10A and plan on building my own. Cost effective! As for aluminum track the same thing goes as to cost effective. My layout will easily be over 1000ft. Aluminum is not as good a conductor, but if the feeders are spaced closer there should be no problems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can connect as many boosters as you want, use the 10 amp system.... when you look at the command station, you will see 2 phone type connectors, one is a bus for wired and wireless throttle base stations.... the other is a bus for mulitple boosters. 

Aluminum is a great conductor, better than any other metal we use, BUT oxidizes more rapidly. Feeders are not really the issue, it's the joints between rail sections. 

Done right, you should require FEWER feeders. 

I think you are still missing some fundamental information, or you are getting bad information. 

By the way, the NCE boosters are pretty cheap, relative to other brands. 

But by all means build your own. 

I have 850 feet, how do you need so many boosters? how many locos are you going to run at the same time? 

Greg


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Greg.
My misconception ot the Al track! Al is over twice the conductivity of brass. Both materials oxidize so it's just a matter of cleaning maintenance. I've been planning on 10A boosters all along and I do like the NCE system where the command station can be in the house. As for the number of boosters, I'm probably a bit over-engineering here. I should really crunch some numbers based on a chosen voltage drop to determine how many boosters I really need, although yard terrain might have to come into play.

Thanks again,
Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you got it, but aluminum oxidizes so much faster and the oxide is much harder to remove... (notice that aluminum oxide is used for sandpaper).... but it CAN be done, don't take me wrong. 

Don't worry too much about voltage drop unless you are locating your boosters really far from the track... 10 gauge feeder wire will do wonders. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd advise choosing the software you want to run your layout first, then choose a DCC system that will work with it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, all the good softwares work with all the "regular" systems.... some European systems force you to buy high dollar European software. 

JMRI, free, supports: 

Atlas Commander 
Bachrus 
C/MRI 
Digitrax 
EasyDCC 
ESU 
Fleischmann 
Hornby 
Lenz 
Lionel TMCC 
NCE 
RPS 
Oak Tree Systems 
Protrak Grapevine 
Roco 
SPROG 
Uhlenbrock Intellibox 
Viessmann Commander 
Wangrow 
Zimo MX-1 
ZTC 

Railroad and & Co. supports: 


D&H / MTTM Future-Central-Control 
Digitrax LocoNet 
Digitrax LocoNet 
ESU ECoS (due to a limitation of the ECoS no programming of decoders possible) 
Fleischmann Twin Center 
Fleischmann multiZENTRALEpro 686702 
Hornby 
HSI-88 (serial COM interface only) from Littfinski DatenTechnik 
Lenz Digital Plus (all interfaces) 
Märklin Central Station 1 and Central Station 2 
(For the time being S88 Feedback processing with CS2 Updates from Version 2.2.0 is only supported according to category C (see below)) 
Massoth 
MoBaSBS 
Muet Digirail (including train detection via MUET 8i) 
Rautenhaus Digital (RMX and SLX) 
North Coast Engineering Master Series (binary protokol; only serial interface supported) 
RCI von Oak Tree Systems (supports also operation of conventional engines without train decoder) 
ROCO Digital (new central unit 10832 and interface 10785) 
Stärz ZS1 
Tams EasyControl 
Tams RC-Link 
Tran CT Elektronik (Tran) 
Uhlenbrock Intellibox (Intellibox I and II, IB-COM and IB-Basic) 
Zimo (new binary interface protocol from Version 3.0 and train detection via MX9 modules)


----------

